
Left-pad for Python (how could we have lived all this time without it?) - santiagobasulto
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/left-pad/
======
santiagobasulto
Other implementation, for the curious:

    
    
        '{:+>5}'.format('abc')

~~~
lordkrandel
This makes more sense. String formatting already has it's own specific
function, it doesn't really require a module.

~~~
santiagobasulto
It's a joke to the JS community.

